# Visual Studio Code



## Easyik (29. Nov 2021)

Moin Moin zusammen,

seit heute kann ich plötzlich keinen Code mehr auf VS ausführen.  ich kriege leider auch keine Fehlermeldung, daher kann ich das Problem nicht weiter eingrenzen.
Kann mir dennoch jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## M.L. (29. Nov 2021)

Welche Codes (implizit wird Java angenommen) ?  Was passierte vorher: Update(s) fehlgeschlagen, andere Software installiert, ... ?


----------



## Easyik (29. Nov 2021)

Meines Wissens nach gab es kein fehlgeschlagenes Update und andere Software habe ich auch nicht installiert.
Habe es schon deinstalliert gehabt und wieder neu daraufgepackt, leider ohne erfolg.
so nebenbei ich verwende ein Chromebook.


----------

